# Canyon Trail Cemetery in the News



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

A reporter and photographer from local paper came out Monday, before the wind storm in Chicago, to take pictures of the yard and to talk with us. The article is coming out in today's paper.

http://www.mysuburbanlife.com/carolstream/features/x1272812031/Little-house-of-horrors or http://tinyurl.com/25l6x2y


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice! It's great to see your hard work get publicity. Congrats!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

The paper came out yesterday and we have the front page as well as another page inside.

http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc43/jslanks/Halloween%202010/News%20Coverage/100_3454.jpg


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! that is def something to be proud of!


----------

